# Silky Ibuki vs Sugoi



## Norwayclimber (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi guys. My first posting here, allthough I've been reading for a couple of years. 

Have been using a zubat as handsaw the last years, but as the geargeek I am, I'm looking for somting a bit bigger that runs quiet (that means not a ms200t)

So the question is, is there any big difference on the Ibuki vs the Sugoi? Would be nice if somone who has tested both could give a word. 

I need it for cutting larger branches, when I can't be bothered to bring up my ms200t.

And yes, I have already searched the forum, and not found any satisfactory anwsers to my question.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 31, 2007)

Both are good for big wood, but for me the Ibuki's blade arch is to much to easily use all the teeth. The Sugoi OTOH is near perfect for me in the tree and there is no "sweet-spot" on the saw. I'ts is like it wants to cut from tang to tip.

I think the Sugoi dulls a bit quicker then the Zubat, but all you need is a feather file or small stone to touch up the points. 

It is to big for fine work and is kind of long, gets pulled out of the scabbard by twigs and ropes, a bit more. This is due mostly to the shape of the grip, which feels great in the hand and does not require a hard grip.


----------



## Podaltura (Oct 31, 2007)

I like my Sugoi! But those saws are very dangerous (my left hand tested it). Both are good saws. My Sugoi:


----------



## Blinky (Oct 31, 2007)

I just replaced the blade on my Sugoi... lasted almost a year. It's a beast of a saw, great for brushing on takedowns and pine tops. I still use a Zubat+Pro Sentei combo for pruning though.


----------



## Norwayclimber (Nov 1, 2007)

I guess that means I'm going for the Sugoi. Thanks for advice!


----------

